
Languages That Compile to Lua - soapdog
https://andregarzia.com/2020/06/languages-that-compile-to-lua.html
======
Rochus
Here is a more complete list: [https://github.com/hengestone/lua-
languages](https://github.com/hengestone/lua-languages)

------
Raymonf
I found this project pretty cool: [https://github.com/roblox-ts/roblox-
ts](https://github.com/roblox-ts/roblox-ts)

It's Roblox's dialect of Lua, but it's still Lua. Probably not worth a mention
for vanilla Lua though.

